# questions you're too embarrased to ask in the real world coz you feel daft not k



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Not sure where to post this so please put in correct place super mod    And I athink I spelt embarrased wrong! Or did I?

OK, I'll start:.....no I won't can't think of anything for the moment   

Kay xxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Kay you are bonkers


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

loving this Kay

I shall be the first to embarass myself

do you need your passport to visit Ireland?


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

No - apparently you can go on just your driving licence but it feels a bit strange to me to go abroad without a passport so I take mine anyway! But I would check that cos it's been a few years since I last went!

H xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, good question...I would say yes to the reoublic of Ireland but no to Northern Ireland....but have it in yoyur bag just incase! My dad told me I needed mine to go to Cornwall when I was 15 and I believed him   

Kay xxx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi 

Yes to travel to Northern Ireland you do need a passport, well we were asked for ours last time we flew back which was in Dec. 

Good thread!


----------

